# Loophole?



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Since we can't use our Google prepaid card in wallet to buy apps does anyone know what retailers sell the Google play gift cards and nfc able machines to pay? Want to use that free $15 on some paid apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

